# Christian Drejer Interview (HoopsHype.com)



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Christian Drejer Interview (HoopsHype.com) (3-16-04).*
http://hoopshype.com/interviews/drejer_sierra.htm

_How are you adjusting to life in Barcelona so far?

Christian Drejer: It was harder for me to adjust to life in America. That was more difficult. This is easier. I'm European and this is an European culture here in Barcelona. The language is the only problem. I'm trying to learn some español (Spanish) now.

What are your expectations for the rest of the season with Barcelona?

CD: My goal is to win. I want to win as many games as possible here. I want to win titles. We have the ACB (Spanish league), the Euroleague... My main goal is to help the team win as much as possible.

With the amount of talented players they have, you may not play much this year. Are you worried about that?

CD: Well... Last game, I played 27 minutes. I can't say I'm worried. I know there will be some games in which I will play more minutes and some others in which I may not play all that much, but I'm not worried about it.

Some of the best basketball players not in the NBA play for Barcelona. Is there anyone that has particularly impressed you?

CD: Bodiroga is the one. He is the one that has surprised me. I mean, I'm not surprised because I already knew him. But playing with him, you realize how good he is. And then you have Navarro (Wizards' second-round pick in 2002), who is great. He was able to play with a broken hand and still play really well.

What was the main factor for you to decide to leave Florida and sign with Barcelona?

CD: It was an opportunity for me. It was a dream for me to play with Barcelona, to play for a team that is one of the best teams there are. It was certainly a great opportunity for me.

The media in Florida said that your relationship with coach Billy Donovan could have been a factor, too. Is there any truth to that?

CD: Hmmm... I wouldn't say that. I don't think that's true. We had a professional relationship. He was my coach and I was his player. I wouldn't say that was a factor in order to leave Florida.

I guess you don't have regrets about signing with Barcelona. But have you got any regret about the way you left the team in the middle of the season?

CD: First of all, I have no regrets at all about coming here. As for leaving in the middle of the season, that was hard. You don't want to do that. But this is what I wanted. I wanted to be here and when the opportunity came, I think I made the best decision for me and I have no regrets about it._


Christian Drejer:


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Boy that article rings especially true after today's pathetic performance.

Drejer did the right thing. He basically said that he left because Florida is a selfish team and we all saw how true that is today.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

good article, the whole profession is a business so i dont really have a problem with what he did, he was relegated to like a 4th option out there for florida, maybe if he had been used differently he would have stayed. is he in this years draft?, i am not sure of his status there.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> Boy that article rings especially true after today's pathetic performance.
> 
> Drejer did the right thing. He basically said that he left because Florida is a selfish team and we all saw how true that is today.


Agree'd.. But, IMO the team is a mirror image of it's coach!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> good article, the whole profession is a business so i dont really have a problem with what he did, he was relegated to like a 4th option out there for florida, maybe if he had been used differently he would have stayed. is he in this years draft?, i am not sure of his status there.


He is in the draft this year, if he is drafted he can leave Barcelona for free.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Who wants a quitter?

Oh my team is so selfish I want back to mama.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Who wants a quitter?
> 
> Oh my team is so selfish I want back to mama.


He didn´t feel like he was getting better playing under Donovan, so he went to a place where he would feel comfortable. I would hardly criticize him for that... Donovan is a great recruiter, but he isn´t very good at developing young players.


----------

